# Paint



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there any kind of paint you can use inside the tank I would like to paint my intake hoses black so they dont stick out so much and kind of blend in Thanks Pat


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

It seems most people on cichlid forum use Krylon Fusion paint. I will probably do the same with mine.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't do it. I checked it out its very toxic just barely tolerable to the fish. Its not as 'safe' as you might think. This is one of the things I object to tremendously from atop my big soap box.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

You also risk the paint flaking off after a while?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

agreed, bad idea. flaking or no flaking, toxins will still leech into the water. get black hoses if you want the change.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd just go to home depot and get black PVC tubing. It might require some work cutting and fitting, etc, but definitely safer for your water.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been reading about Krylon Fusion on Cichlid Forum and a lot of people have been using it for several years without any adverse effects. When fully cured for 7 days, there should be no toxins that would leech out into the water. Several people also contacted the manufacturer about aquarium use and one had a good response. Basically they said they can't say it's safe or not because it's not tested for marine usage as those have their own strict testing rules. However, I will most likely leave mine the way it is as I don't have the time and probably won't to do any sort of modifications.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone and Pablo that was very nice put. Since I havent painted anything yet I will go the pvc pipe Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I called krylon and the guy on the phone asked me if I was insane (no joke)

I also painted something with it and let it cure for seven days and I could still smell a very strong VOC (volatile organic compound) smell


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

You could let it cure for years and it will still leech into the water when you put it in. Yes, people do it, and yes it might not kill their fish, just like you can buy cheap plastic props for your tank that have been painted but they all leech to some extent. Fish can survive but it doesnt mean its healthy.

I would compare it to plastic drinking bottles, you can drink from them and it won't kill you but it has been proven that they do leech nasty chemicals into the water from the plastic itself. It's just a question of how well you want to take care of yourself (and the future integrity of your genes), or your fish and theirs.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

What about a spiral wire wrap? It's very easy to use, it just wraps around your tubing. No, new pvc tubing, or connectors and comes in many colors.

Picture of the wire wrap

I'm not sure about safety, maybe someone else could chime in.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

AFAIK most flexible plastics leach chemicals; the softer the plastic the more it leaches.

As for esthetics, paint the tube red and use the white wrap to create a barber pole affect 

Why not tie wrap a branch to the tube or put a rock or a large amazon sword in front of it to hide it?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I will stick to the pvc tubing but thanks for everyones help. Pat


----------

